# Lemongrass and Ginger Chicken Recipe



## Cronker (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello.  After some research, I have developed a great recipe that recreates one of my favourite Vietnamese dishes.

_Ga Kho Xa Gung_
Ingredients:

1kg chicken thigh, or breast, roughly chopped/diced
3 stalks lemongrass - woody stuff stripped, finely diced
5cm length of ginger, peeled, finely diced
3 garlic cloves, finely diced
2 tbsp quality fish sauce*
1 tbsp palm sugar, grated if needed
Salt and pepper, to taste 
1 cup water
3tbsp peanut oil**


* Fish sauce has many brands and variables, including cost!  Asian grocers can supply many good versions, but some artisan versions can be expensive and not conducive to simple dishes like this.  I use Squid brand for this dish and it is very good.

** Peanut oil is my preferred oil for stir frying as it heats well, adds only a little flavour and is versatile for many dished.  Under no circumstances use olive oil as it doesn't heat well and adds too much flavour.  For more healthy oils, use canola, rice bran or safflower.

Method:

Marinate chicken pieces in salt and pepper, fish sauce and sugar for at least one hour.  The longer you can let the chicken marinate, the more flavoursome it will be.  Ensure you cover and refrigerate the chicken until ready to use.

Meanwhile, combine lemongrass, ginger and garlic in a mortar and pestle and mash into a paste.  Set aside.  You can use a food processor or electric grinder for this, but I find a mortar and pestle gives a better textured paste.

Heat peanut oil to a very high temperature in a wok before adding the chicken, leaving the marinade aside. Stir.

Once chicken is lightly browned, add lemongrass ginger garlic paste and stir.  The paste will become aromatic after a few minutes, then add the marinade you have set aside.  Another few minutes on high heat.

Turn the temperature down to medium and add the water.
Cover the wok and let simmer for ~30 minutes or until the sauce has thickened.

It is important that you taste, and add more fish sauce, sugar, salt and pepper to taste.

Serve with steamed Jasmine rice and Asian greens.

Nom nom.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 8, 2015)

This sounds really good!  Thanks for the recipe, some of my favorite flavors.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 8, 2015)

Sounds delicious, Cronker.  Thank you for sharing your recipe.  And if I didn't say it before, welcome to DC.


----------



## Cronker (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for saying, Cheryl!  I do believe you have already welcomed me, but warmth in friendship is always nice - especially on Internet forums, where anger is normal.
I hope you try this recipe - it's lovely!
Love
Cronks


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2015)

Sounds simple and delicious.  Thanks.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2015)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the flavor of ginger? I once made some egg rolls and it called for ginger. So I bought a hand of ginger and cut of the smallest finger. They were delicious. So it must all be in my mind. Maybe somewhere I tasted a food that had too much ginger. I find it to be harsh and have a burning feel to it. Someone straighten me out on this please. Is ginger harsh and burning in flavor? I want to make more egg rolls someday. And I know ginger is a major ingredient in them.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2015)

Addie said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like the flavor of ginger? I once made some egg rolls and it called for ginger. So I bought a hand of ginger and cut of the smallest finger. They were delicious. So it must all be in my mind. Maybe somewhere I tasted a food that had too much ginger. I find it to be harsh and have a burning feel to it. Someone straighten me out on this please. Is ginger harsh and burning in flavor? I want to make more egg rolls someday. And I know ginger is a major ingredient in them.


Yes, it can be burning and harsh. That can happen if there are big slices or pieces and you get too much in your mouth at once. If it is minced or grated and not in excess quantity, it adds a very nice flavour.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Yes, it can be burning and harsh. That can happen if there are big slices or pieces and you get too much in your mouth at once. If it is minced or grated and not in excess quantity, it adds a very nice flavour.



Will keep that in mind. If I remember right, I grated it for the eggrolls. That is probably why I liked it then. But I have had dishes where I spit out the first mouthful. Too much ginger.


----------



## Cronker (Jun 9, 2015)

Addis, do you like gingerbread or sushi?
There is pickled ginger in heaps of Japanese food.
Ginger is one of those ingredients you need to be careful with.  A small amount is lovely, more is less.
It's like five spice or blue cheese - too much will overpower your palate.

As an aside, if anyone tries my recipe and finds that the sauce doesn't thicken nicely, a teaspoon of potato flour helps.

Peace, Cronks


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2015)

This sounds quite authentic and right up my ally, so thanks!

I have a freezer full of kaffir lime leaves so I'll add some too.

My one concern is the end cook.

If the wok is lidded how does the sauce thicken??

And chicken breast meat would be destroyed with another 30 min of cook time.  So I'm trying to figure out how to avoid that without taking flavor away from the chicken.....

Hmmmm.....

No right answer but what's your favorite fish sauce??


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2015)

Cronker said:


> Addis, do you like gingerbread or sushi?
> There is pickled ginger in heaps of Japanese food.
> Ginger is one of those ingredients you need to be careful with.  A small amount is lovely, more is less.
> It's like five spice or blue cheese - too much will overpower your palate.
> ...



You will never catch me eating raw fish. I do like gingerbread. My mother used to make it for all the time when I was small.


----------



## Cronker (Jun 9, 2015)

Jenneyema:
Yes, my experience is that chicken thigh is a better meat for this dish.
As I mentioned in an added post, a tbsp of potato starch will thicken the sauce sooner although this is to personal taste.
Thanks for the reply 
Enjoy!


----------



## kwankapang (Jul 7, 2015)

Ginger and lemongrass produce an authentic Asian flavor.  Vietnamese dish is my favorite.

Another combination that I tried before is to use ginger, lemongrass and spring onion together.  (Recipe here but not intend to divert from this topic, just to share what I cooked that is related).


----------

